# Cytomel- Generic vs. brand name



## Brooke11 (May 11, 2013)

Has anyone noticed a difference between generic and brand name Cytomel (T3)? I realized that the manufacturer of my generic switched from Mylan to Paddock and maybe that was the time in which I started to feel worse. But I'm not sure because there are a lot of variables.

Just wanted to see if anyone has noticed variations. I know Synthroid does have differences so maybe Cytomel, too?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Different fillers in general make any manufacturer absorb differently.

I found the cost difference - which is minor between generic and brand Cytomel was not worth the hassle for me to go generic.

Call your doctor and ask them to call in a brand only Cytomel prescription.


----------



## Brooke11 (May 11, 2013)

Unfortunately, the price difference for me is huge. Generic is 10 dollars a month, brand name is 85 a month. But if it makes a difference I'll pay anything!


----------

